# Audio books



## kaneda (Sep 19, 2005)

How many of us listen to audio books? How frequently, and what do you get from them? 

Also how many of us have never listened to an audio book? Is there a reason for this? 

The only audio books I've listened too was the fairy tale ones i used to get when I was a kid - but even then I used to have the book that i read through at the same time. But considering that I seem to be finding it so hard to actually read a book at the moment I'm thinking that maybe audio books could be the way to do it...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 19, 2005)

Bit similar to you Kaneda in that the last audio books I listened to were the "Storyteller" magazines I use to get as a kid (which were brilliant, mind you!  ).

I don't get audio books mainly due to cost (I checked out audible.com for a GRRM one and it was $45!) and because I can't really pay attention to audio books which are lengthy, whereas I can happily read a book for hours!

I suppose it boils down to the fact normal books are cheaper and I can read at my own pace as opposed to listen at somebody else's pace (I'm a fast reader  ).


----------



## Alia (Sep 19, 2005)

Much like you WS, the cost is a driving force.  

Lately in my life I can't find the time to actually sit and read, which is extremely frustrating.  I'm starting to miss the storytelling experience.  A friend of mine buys nothing but Audio books due to his inability to read well, and he loaned my his Harry Potter audio books while I was traveling (this was the last HP book btw).  I found that it was read well and I could concentrate on the story better than I thought I could.  So, with the growing desire to to have a story in my life I visited the book store.  Eragon was on sale for $40 and with my discount (I save so much money with that discount card) it would be much less, so I wondered if I should buy it.  I thought and pondered on it for a day and then decided to do it.  That was the first time I bought an audio books at all, that was two weeks ago.  I finished that book and am now listening to Eldest on audio books and each morning I listen to the books while working out (I know the routine really well).  I also cleaned house all day yesterday and listened to the books.  It's a wonderful experience and I feel like it my work a lot easier.  The cost for the Eldest was a bit more I paid $45 for that set, but it was well worth it. Once I'm done, I too will loan those out much like I do my other books. 

One of the issues I see with audio books is they don't make a lot for fantasy or Scifi.  I've been checking now that I find that I love them.


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Sep 21, 2005)

I've never needed to buy any, my local library has a large selection for me to check out which I do often to listen to whenever I am going on a trip and know that I'll be driving or flying for hours at a time. It makes the ride more enjoyable and is a lot easier for me to get into than reading while in a car/plane which really bothers me for some reason.


----------



## Teir (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah I listen to audio books occasionaly from the library. Good ghost stories are always effective on audio  . Most of the time though, I go for audio when I can't find the hard copy. Its just important to check whether they are abridged or not...PLEASE CHECK! I mean it, you'll be sooorrrry...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 21, 2005)

Most of the books I want to read aren't avaliable in audiobook format, thats the main reason why I don't listen to many... I would dearly love there to be more though, because its so much easier


----------



## Oxman (Sep 23, 2005)

I listen to Audio books and occasionally plays whilst travelling to and from work, providing I'm not in the mood to listen to music. I don't tend to buy a massive amount, but I've got through the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings, Band of Brothers, a play version of the Oddessey, two adventures of Alexander the Great, Planet of the Apes (original story - not either film), 20,000 leagues under the sea and some Star Wars books and Blakes 7 stuff that I borrowed from a friend.

It's surprisingly relaxing after a stressful day at work and sometimes more soothing than music!

But I don't think it comes close to the experience of actually sitting and reading a good book though.


----------



## asdar (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't usually listen to sci-fi or fantasy on audio because they're too complex but I listen to mysteries like four blind mice or a Stephen King novel.

I don't mean complex like they're difficult to understand so much as they seem to have larger families and a higher number of characters. With a book if my mind wanders exploring some aspect of something I've read I start where I stopped but the CD doesn't pause for my wandering mind. yet.


----------



## nixie (Oct 12, 2005)

I've never listened to an audio book,don't know why,it isn't something I've ever thought about.I did buy some last christmas for an old friend of the family as he can no longer read the writing in books,but he didn't like them because he thought they lacked the feel and smell of real books.


----------



## Leto (Oct 12, 2005)

I understand your friend. Add the fact that radio is almost always on when I'm working, or commuting, I don't even know when I'd find time to listen to books.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 12, 2005)

I use them when working on something like extensions to The Basement..


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 13, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> I use them when working on something like extensions to The Basement..


I have never listened to an Audio Book, however a 'Guided Tour of The Basement' might be a rather revealing Audio tape


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 14, 2005)

just lord of the rings and when I was young he-man  and u had a book to read with it


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 17, 2005)

I like audio books, Its easier than reading - thus it frees up mental capasity and allows you to better imagine whats going on.


----------

